# Should we have a youth bow season



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

maybe, but for m, i am just glad if one of the family gets one. it also helps that we all hunt in different spots so there is no deciding how will shoot


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

true factor


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

ehh, no. I think it should stay how it is.


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

*I do*

We have that in TN. Except its not archery only..but only kids 16 and under can hunt. This happens twice a season...once at the start and once at the end of the season.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

No. If kids want to start to hunt, I think that kids should only start hunting when they are able to draw a full weight (no let off) bow that can take game (40# for deer and big game, 20+# for small game) and get within range of the animal to get that shot. I really don't think that sitting in a tree stand til a big buck walks by and having the father giving the kid a rfile and having him shoot it so "he gets the feel for hunting" is the way to go, much less during a special season. If he can't actually hunt the way the Old Ones did it, then they're not really ready. We have that here in PA, and it sickens me to see these little kids bagging huge deer, bigger than they are, with their father's rifle without any tags. Just my opinion though, and I don't mean to step on anyone's toes:zip:.


----------



## Tn10point (Mar 5, 2005)

teenarcher36 said:


> We have that in TN. Except its not archery only..but only kids 16 and under can hunt. This happens twice a season...once at the start and once at the end of the season.


yep im from tn 2 one at begining of year and one at end


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i do cause i live to shoot my bow!!!!!


----------



## diamond87 (Nov 8, 2007)

ya you are right kegan but some kids can draw 50 pounds in a few years
but you do have your point. thair should be a draw weight you have to draw back to kill large game.


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

kegan said:


> No. If kids want to start to hunt, I think that kids should only start hunting when they are able to draw a full weight (no let off) bow that can take game (40# for deer and big game, 20+# for small game) and get within range of the animal to get that shot. I really don't think that sitting in a tree stand til a big buck walks by and having the father giving the kid a rfile and having him shoot it so "he gets the feel for hunting" is the way to go, much less during a special season. If he can't actually hunt the way the Old Ones did it, then they're not really ready. We have that here in PA, and it sickens me to see these little kids bagging huge deer, bigger than they are, with their father's rifle without any tags. Just my opinion though, and I don't mean to step on anyone's toes:zip:.


i don't think this is the point that diamond is making. i totally agree a youth needs to be able to pull his weight, i think that is a given. i think diamond is asking if there should be a youth hunting season. i totally agree with you on the fathers gun and ever thing. every body needs to work for their deer. :wink:


----------



## toyatacoma (Nov 17, 2007)

i kinda do and kinda dont it matters some kids are just as good as some of the adults but kids should have a fair chance too


----------



## bowtech archer (Dec 5, 2007)

i kill my deer and are tired of killing deer by the end of the season


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

2wyoming said:


> ehh, no. I think it should stay how it is.


Every state is different. Whats your point?




kegan said:


> No. If kids want to start to hunt, I think that kids should only start hunting when they are able to draw a full weight (no let off) bow that can take game (40# for deer and big game, 20+# for small game) and get within range of the animal to get that shot. I really don't think that sitting in a tree stand til a big buck walks by and having the father giving the kid a rfile and having him shoot it so "he gets the feel for hunting" is the way to go, much less during a special season. If he can't actually hunt the way the Old Ones did it, then they're not really ready. We have that here in PA, and it sickens me to see these little kids bagging huge deer, bigger than they are, with their father's rifle without any tags. Just my opinion though, and I don't mean to step on anyone's toes:zip:.


Every state is different. In Kansas you have to have a tag to hunt deer, even if your 100 years old or 12 years old. And we also have a minimun weight for hunting deer with a bow. Whats up with the no let off? Not all of us shot like that. We arnt living in a cave. How long can you hold a 40 pound bow back? I have never tryed but I bet its not easy. Every one likes hunting different, some hunt with a gun because they only see one deer a day and most of the time its out past 100 yards or farther. Not every one has a good spot to hunt. And i also dont mean to step on anyones toes. Just alot of people shoot compounds that have 80% let off and your kind of puting us down.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

i can hold my 40# no letoff bow a long time but after a while it get shaky. i also shoot a bow with a 75% letoff and i could hold that all day im only holding like 17#

i hunt with gun and bow and i only had 2 chances and one i missed becasue my sight got bumped)= the other it was getting to late and i didnt want to chance it.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

master hunter said:


> i do cause i live to shoot my bow!!!!!


Then you can kill them in regular season. :wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*no*

absolutely not!!!! there are too many unskilled archeres and riflemen out there ( mainly kids ). kids make mistakes................. big mistakes! i watched a kid one year shoot a doe 4 times before she went down, and what was stupid about the whole thing was that he had lost two deer the day prior ukey:. im aware that most states have youth hunts........ put in for those hunts or buy the tags whatever it is you have to do. thats good enough tho.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

toyatacoma said:


> i kinda do and kinda dont it matters some kids are just as good as some of the adults but kids should have a fair chance too


what fair chance are you talking about????? kids should have the same chances and go through the same prosses as adults if some of them are " just as good ".


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> what fair chance are you talking about????? kids should have the same chances and go through the same prosses as adults if some of them are " just as good ".


I think he might also be refering to some adults not being that outstanding themselves?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

kegan said:


> I think he might also be refering to some adults not being that outstanding themselves?


i realize that kegan......... but he is talking about " fair chance ". what fair chance?????


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

KSHunterKid said:


> Every state is different. Whats your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all. I udnerstand your opinion, and I apologize for not stating myself clearly. Not all archers, even adults, could shoot a 60# bow without let off. It is just that in my way of thinking, it seems like a good test to see if someone is really ready to shoot an animal. I don't mean to put you down. I just keep having the image of a little kid blasting a deer bigger than he is with his dad's gun. Maybe it reflects my dislike for the ease with which modern hunters are taking game, which would make alot of sense.


----------

